# BREW FEST Holyoke MA



## AzonLiquors (Jan 17, 2008)

The Brew Fest is this weekend. We'll be there selling cigars in the beer tent. Hope to see you there! :ss

More info:
http://www.ctriverbrewfest.com/index.html


----------

